# Expired Registation (90-9) - Moving Violation?



## BstnMike77 (Dec 26, 2006)

Quick question, I found this forum a while back browsing online but now have a question: 

I was pulled over by the MA State Police three weeks ago for driving with an expired registration. Was on vacation out of the country for over two months and when I came back, it was totally my fault it lapsed (by only 8 days!)... wasn't speeding or anything, he just pulled me for an expired tag. 

Insurance was fine. He didn't even tow me, let me go, and just gave me a citation and told me to get home and re-register the car ASAP! 

The citation is for $100 for a 90-9 violation of "EXP Reg, Oper of MV"

Question: Is this considered a "moving violation" by my insurance company (e.g., will my insurance go up?)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure about the insurance but know your a lucky guy. Was nice of that trooper not to tow your car and make you get a ride from a friend or family member. You may have to call insurance agent for the answer to your question.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

WOW a lucid well thought out question...Thank you .


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm almost positive that it's not a moving violation.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Both expired registrations and expired inspection stickers are moving violations.

"I was caught with an Expired Inspection Sticker (the sticker at the lower right corner of the windshield.) Does a ticket for an Expired Inspection Sticker affect either my insurance rates or my driver's license? Yes. Driving with an Expired Inspection Sticker is a "surchargable event," just like a speeding ticket.


I was caught driving a car that wasn't yet registered. Does a ticket for having an Unregistered Motor Vehicle affect either my insurance rates or my driver's license? Yes. Same reasons as the immediately preceding question, above."


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

If you got your car registered the very next day it would be worth appealing the ticket.
Ask for a hearing (directions on the back of the ticket). Explain your story just like you did to us. Bring any documentation that you were out of the country, that you got it registered right away, I think you would have a good shot. Good Luck


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

78thrifleman said:


> Both expired registrations and expired inspection stickers are moving violations.


...I knew that. (Brain fart)


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

No matter what you choose to do, consider yourself very lucky. 

I always tow unregistereds/nonrenews/revoked because I'm not gonna be the guy who lets the car go, only to have the operator run over a flock of nuns 10 miles down the road--in a unregistered car that I had no authority to allow the operation of which to be continued.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I always tow unregistereds/nonrenews/revoked because I'm not gonna be the guy who lets the car go, only to have the operator run over a flock of nuns 10 miles down the road--in a unregistered car that I had no authority to allow the operation of which to be continued.


Same here; if I believe it's an honest oversight (less than a month after expiration, insurance is good), I usually tow and issue a written warning. The towing and storage is going to be more than the civil infraction, but the person is still getting a break.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Did the trooper have his hat on when he stopped you ?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sniper, DUDE. I was waiting for someone to ask that question!


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Did the trooper have his hat on when he stopped you ?


Oh yeah because if he didn't have his hat on then he has no authority to issue a ticket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

BRION24 said:


> Oh yeah because if he didn't have his hat on then he has no authority to issue a ticket.


Welcome to Masscops.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Did the trooper have his hat on when he stopped you ?


You mean "cover".


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> You mean "cover".


No, he had it right the first time.

You don't wear this on your head;


----------

